# Control remoto con led IR encendido todo el tiempo



## aquienbuscabas (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes, tengo un televisor con su correspondiente control remoto.
Un día el control dejo de andar entonces decidí repararlo, le cambie ek TR, el capacitor y el cristal, y siguió sin andar, entonces decidí cambiarle el led IR, y por suerte anduvo (cambia de canales prende etc) pero tengo un problema el led  IR nunca se apaga, queda siempre emitiendo lo que provoca que las pilas se agoten rápidamente.

¿Porqué siempre queda prendido?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

el led no es,si gasta las pilas,cambiale el capacitor electrolítico,tiene uno solo.
en caso de que si sea el led,reemplaza el transistor


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ago 30, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el led no es,si gasta las pilas,cambiale el capacitor electrolítico,tiene uno solo.
> en caso de que si sea el led,reemplaza el transistor



Cambiarle el capacitor provocara que el led IR se apague y solo se prenda cuando apretes un botón?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2012)

y como estas tan seguro que el led ir queda encendido todo el tiempo?


----------



## deivy_nata (Ago 30, 2012)

Se comprueba mirándolo con una cámara, de un móvil o algo así no? Yo lo pruebo así.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 30, 2012)

el paso primero seria lo quer dice el rey julien y si aun asi continua ,despues de ponerle pilas nuevas,transcurridos 10 minutos verifica si el integrado se calienta....saludos y suerte.


----------



## Unapreguntamas (Ene 9, 2021)

aquienbuscabas dijo:


> cambiarle el capacitor provocara que el led IR se apague y solo se prenda cuando aprete un boton?



Buenas, se que han pasado un par de años, pero ¿Te funcionó? ¿El led IR dejó de estar encendido siempre?. Pregunto esto porque me está sucediendo lo mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

aquienbuscabas ---> Última visita Nov 13, 2019

O un pulsador queda apretado o transistor en corto  . . .


----------

